# My maltese will only eat human food....



## jfoxmn (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi all,

My husband and I made the mistake of feeding our dog human food. Now, it seems that she doesn't want to eat any of her food, only what we are eating. We're trying to figure out what we can do or what we should do at this point. She's 3 1/2 years old and she is now a couple of pounds overweight. Is there a homeade food I can make her that will be healthy from human food? If so, how do I make it and how much should I give her? She is supposed to weigh about 7 pounds and she weights about 9-10 right now.

I would really appreciate any help, I don't want her to be unhealthy.

Thanks.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (jfoxmn @ Aug 26 2009, 04:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822502


> Hi all,
> 
> My husband and I made the mistake of feeding our dog human food. Now, it seems that she doesn't want to eat any of her food, only what we are eating. We're trying to figure out what we can do or what we should do at this point. She's 3 1/2 years old and she is now a couple of pounds overweight. Is there a homeade food I can make her that will be healthy from human food? If so, how do I make it and how much should I give her? She is supposed to weigh about 7 pounds and she weights about 9-10 right now.
> 
> ...



Really, can you blame her? Have you ever tasted dog food, lol? :biggrin: 

You can home cook for her. We have a pinned thread about it:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=46584


----------



## inchiapas (Oct 28, 2007)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 26 2009, 04:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822519


> QUOTE (jfoxmn @ Aug 26 2009, 04:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822502





> Hi all,
> 
> My husband and I made the mistake of feeding our dog human food. Now, it seems that she doesn't want to eat any of her food, only what we are eating. We're trying to figure out what we can do or what we should do at this point. She's 3 1/2 years old and she is now a couple of pounds overweight. Is there a homeade food I can make her that will be healthy from human food? If so, how do I make it and how much should I give her? She is supposed to weigh about 7 pounds and she weights about 9-10 right now.
> 
> ...



Really, can you blame her? Have you ever tasted dog food, lol? :biggrin: 

You can home cook for her. We have a pinned thread about it:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=46584
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## inchiapas (Oct 28, 2007)

Maybe I'm just a Mean Ole Mom, but my furbabes eat what they are offered or they don't eat! Their basic food is dry. Sometimes I cook treats and mix with the dry. They also love raw carrots, celery, lettuce and many fruits. Perhaps you could start by mixing the human with dried, gradually decreasing the human. It's so important to control the weight. Best of luck.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Please have your Vet help you find a food for a healthy diet. If she needs to lose a few pounds there are lots of Prescription Diet foods that are healthy for her.
Do not give any human food.

Good luck and keep us posted. Ohhhh, welcome to Spoiled Maltese. :biggrin:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Aug 26 2009, 06:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822547


> Please have your Vet help you find a food for a healthy diet. If she needs to lose a few pounds there are lots of Prescription Diet foods that are healthy for her.
> Do not give any human food.
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted. Ohhhh, welcome to Spoiled Maltese. :biggrin:[/B]


I have home-cooked for Nikki for a year and she is very healthy eating human food. I agree that one should get a home cooked recipe from a nutritionist or a vet, but it is simply not true that you shouldn't feed your dog "human" food. You shouldn't do it randomly without a recipe, correct, but if you learn to do it right, it is very healthy and beneficial.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 26 2009, 06:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=822560


> I have home-cooked for Nikki for a year and she is very healthy eating human food. I agree that one should get a home cooked recipe from a nutritionist or a vet, but it is simply not true that you shouldn't feed your dog "human" food. You shouldn't do it randomly without a recipe, correct, but if you learn to do it right, it is very healthy and beneficial.[/B]



:goodpost:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I have home cooked for Alex for 12 years. He has never been overweight. He is 5.2 lbs. I cannot remember the last time he had an upset stomach so rarely he has one. In my opinion a lot of dogs are overweight because they get too many treats or junk food. Most dogs also love to eat and don't know when to stop. And this happens with people food or dog food. It's not only dogs who eat people food who are overweight. If you want to continue feeding people food, use only LEAN meats and limit treats. The ONLY treat Alex gets is a cookie after lunch. And we do this to entice him to go and eat his meal. Sometimes after the cookie he will eat and when he doesn't, at least he has a cookie in his stomach. A lot of times he will only eat after 5 pm. That's a long time from the day before.


----------

